# Problem mit Tabs



## pans peter (1. Dez 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich möchte Tetris und Sudoku in einem Programm spielen. Beide Spiele sollen in unterschiedlichen Reiter gestartet werden. Die Frage ist wie Starte ich das jeweilige Programm in einem Reiter. 

Anhang anzeigen 7176


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Dez 2014)

Moin,

--> ungültiger Anhang !!

Und poste besser den Code direkt .... dann läßt er sich auch referenzieren !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pans peter (1. Dez 2014)

Hier der Code von den Tabs. Die Spiele sind so weit fertig und müssten nur noch eingefügt werden. 


```
#include <iostream>
#include "mywindow.h"

MyWindow::MyWindow()
: m_Label1("Contents of tab 1"),
  m_Label2("Contents of tab 2"),
  m_Button_Quit("Quit")
{
	set_title("Gtk::Notebook example");
	set_border_width(10);
	set_default_size(680, 710);
	add(m_VBox);
//Add the Notebook, with the button underneath:
	m_Notebook.set_border_width(10);
	m_VBox.pack_start(m_Notebook);
	m_VBox.pack_start(m_ButtonBox, Gtk::PACK_SHRINK);
	m_ButtonBox.pack_start(m_Button_Quit, Gtk::PACK_SHRINK);
	m_Button_Quit.signal_clicked().connect(sigc::mem_fun(*this,&MyWindow::on_button_quit) );
	//Add the Notebook pages:
	m_Notebook.append_page(m_Label1, "Tetris, 1.6");
	m_Notebook.append_page(m_Label2, "Sudoku, 1.0");
	m_Notebook.signal_switch_page().connect(sigc::mem_fun(*this,&MyWindow::on_notebook_switch_page) );
	show_all_children();
}

MyWindow::~MyWindow()
{
}

void MyWindow::on_button_quit()
{
	hide();
}

void MyWindow::on_notebook_switch_page(GtkNotebookPage* /* page */, guint page_num)
{
	std::cout << "Switched to tab with index " << page_num << std::endl;
//You can also use m_Notebook.get_current_page() to get this index.
}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Dez 2014)

Fein fein,

und wenn Du es dann noch in Code-Tags setzt, so wie es groß und rot über dem Editor steht, kann man es auch lesen !! ;-)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pans peter (1. Dez 2014)

Danke Vfl_Freak


----------

